# Moving out of the uk before discharge



## bankruptgirl (16 Jan 2013)

Hi All, 
In need of some ideas/advice.
I declared myself bankrupt in northern ireland six months ago. Everything has gone seamlessly and i am currently in an income payment agreement for three years. I am not due to be discharged from my bankruptcy for another six months.

I would like to move back down south now and begin getting on with my life.
I presume the idea of moving down south six months into my bankruptcy would not be favoured by my official receiver. It may even be frowned upon as it is blatent bankruptcy tourism. I would obviously ask the official receiver for their thoughts on this but i worry that once the question is asked there is no taking it back.

My questions are:
1. Is there a possibility my discharge could be suspended or prolonged if i do this ?
2. Is there any legitimate reasons that could be used when asked why i want to move? (that would not be knocked back by the OR)


----------



## Bronte (16 Jan 2013)

I'd be very careful if I were you as you don't want to jeopardise how far you've succeded.  6 months isn't a long time.  You could ask an inocuious quesiton like, if I were to return to Irealnd in the future will it have any effect on the bankruptcy and how soon can I move bake.  

Is there any chance you could outline to us how you went though the bankruptcy process.  How your started it, where did you go, whose  professional services you used, the costs, how you lived.  How easy or difficult you found the whole thing.  It would be of enormous benefit to those on here seeking the same solution.


----------



## bankruptgirl (16 Jan 2013)

Thanks Bronte, i will post all details perhaps in a separate thread. I know there are endless questions i had to source the answers for and how hard the information is to come across when initiating the process and would be more than happy to help by sharing my experience.

For my predicament above. I agree, best to ensure my discharge by staying put for the remainder. But i am interested to hear of anyone who did move, what reason they used and how it went. Or even any other opinions or thought on same.


----------



## Bronte (17 Jan 2013)

Did you not hire someone to go thought the process with you and that is where you should direct your question.  The only real examples we know if are the big builders/developers etc and it looked like they did not come back to Ireland until the time period was up.


----------



## needtoknow (17 Apr 2013)

Hello Bankruptgirl,
I am in the same position as you. I went bankrupt in Nov 2012 and still living in the UK. Unemployed and finding it very hard coping. I am asking the same question as you are, how long before i return back to Ireland. I however did ask the receiver only last week about moving back by phone because i have a job offer in Ireland. He said i can go anywhere i want. GREAT. Then i asked would it affect my bankruptcy and he said i would have to get legal advice on it as he cannot advise me. Q: Have you any more info on the subject. Love to hear.
Needtoknow


----------



## Steve Thatcher (17 Apr 2013)

Hi L

All you need to do is to speak to the OR. It is different in NI than England but after this long in I don't think you will have a problem. What is the worst he can say? No.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (17 Apr 2013)

needtoknow said:


> Hello Bankruptgirl,
> I am in the same position as you. I went bankrupt in Nov 2012 and still living in the UK. Unemployed and finding it very hard coping. I am asking the same question as you are, how long before i return back to Ireland. I however did ask the receiver only last week about moving back by phone because i have a job offer in Ireland. He said i can go anywhere i want. GREAT. Then i asked would it affect my bankruptcy and he said i would have to get legal advice on it as he cannot advise me. Q: Have you any more info on the subject. Love to hear.
> Needtoknow



There is no way this should affect your bankruptcy. I have clients all the time who move back. You simply have to keep the OR aware of your new address so he can keep in contact with you should he wish. He may for instance want to try for one last shot at an income payments order before the 12 months runs through

Steve Thatcher
Www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Apr 2013)

I m told (not100% sure)You can,t move without permission of the Bankruptcy official. I would think if you move back to Roi before the year you risk drawing fire and potentially undoing the bankruptcy. I would think it unlikely that the Bankruptcy Official will care but what if the people you owe money to in Ireland see you ? Can they not challenge your Bankruptcy then? (as I say I ain,t sure)


----------

